# [BSNL] Free upgrade to Broadband for dial up Internet users.



## [lokesh] (Nov 11, 2005)

> The scheme is applicable to all internet dialup users (BSNL /Non BSNL ISPs).
> 
> The scheme is applicable to BSNL landline users only.
> 
> ...


Source

Thats a good initiative. I guess BSNL will be getting a lot more subscribers...good going BSNL. [/url]


----------



## Chirag (Nov 12, 2005)

Woopy. Thnx i am so happy. Now no dial up only bband


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 14, 2005)

But i am sad the above offer can only be availed by a subscriber who is using dialup using BSNL for a year


----------



## VD17 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hmmm... interestingly, i got my connection in mid september and i didnt have to pay anything but the cost of the modem...
so registration, installation and security things were not there for me...


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 17, 2005)

In which plan did u subscribed whether the offer is available in Plan 500 and in which city u are


----------



## Nishant (Nov 19, 2005)

all the things are good... but the only thing that sucks is the 400 mb limit.. 

brodband for me means... dloding of full games , movies and GBs of soft from P2P file sharing networks.. 

anyways .. a good move.


----------



## sumit_ind (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks mate !


----------



## King_Niral (Nov 30, 2005)

seriously no fun without the MASS downloading !!!

is it avalable in th 500 plan????

cheers !!!


----------

